# Would you help me identify these?



## Wahaj (May 1, 2008)

they're the only slippers i have, i'm a novice yes hehe

and anyone know care tips?


----------



## Hien (May 1, 2008)

I wonder if the second one has spicerianum and druyi parentage


----------



## NYEric (May 1, 2008)

Paphiopedilums!


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2008)

Hien said:


> I wonder if the second one has spicerianum and druyi parentage



Lots of villosum in the second one. Maybe the hyrbrid of spicerianum and villosum discused in another post.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 1, 2008)

My guess is Leeanum (insigne x spicerianum) on top, and Lathamianum (villosum x spicerianum) on the bottom......Eric


----------



## SlipperKing (May 2, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My guess is Leeanum (insigne x spicerianum) on top, and Lathamianum (villosum x spicerianum) on the bottom......Eric



I agree


----------



## biothanasis (May 2, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Paphiopedilums!



That is exactly what came to my mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 2, 2008)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> My guess is Leeanum (insigne x spicerianum) on top, and Lathamianum (villosum x spicerianum) on the bottom......Eric



I agree too!


----------



## Wahaj (May 3, 2008)

wow! thank you so much peeps. that's wonderful, i'm gonna go looking for care info for them now.

do you guys know what's the best leaf colour i'm looking for? i've also noticed the leaves are more like those of a hanging plant....rather than upright leaves.....do you think that's the correct behavious or i'm doing something wrong?

thanks again for all the help!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 4, 2008)

Wahaj said:


> ...the leaves are more like those of a hanging plant....rather than upright leaves.....do you think that's the correct behavious or i'm doing something wrong?...



I'm interested to know what the experts think of that too. I have a spicerianum hybrid that has pretty floppy leaves and I was wondering if it's cultural...?

Nice paphs Wahaj!

Joanne


----------



## SlipperKing (May 4, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> I'm interested to know what the experts think of that too. I have a spicerianum hybrid that has pretty floppy leaves and I was wondering if it's cultural...?
> 
> Nice paphs Wahaj!
> 
> Joanne



It's the nature of the beast. spiceri, insigne have the floppy growth habit. It passes on in the hybrids


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 4, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> It's the nature of the beast. spiceri, insigne have the floppy growth habit. It passes on in the hybrids



Oh yea! It's not just me! Thanks very much SK!


----------



## Wahaj (May 4, 2008)

excellent! So i'm not the only one either hehe.

Thanks again guys!


----------

